# Anyone been to Cuba?



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Any input on flies or any other insight?We are going in July to the garden of the Queens.


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

Not yet, but literally sitting in the Delta lounge at Atlanta waiting to board for our flight to Havana. Going to be in Gardens of the Queen next week. I will let you know how it went when I get back.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Following! I have a trip later this year!


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Sardina said:


> Not yet, but literally sitting in the Delta lounge at Atlanta waiting to board for our flight to Havana. Going to be in Gardens of the Queen next week. I will let you know how it went when I get back.


Please give an update when you get back. Good luck.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Any input on flies or any other insight?We are going in July to the garden of the Queens.


Assuming you are fishing with Avalon since they have exclusive rights to fish Jardines De La Reina, they should have provided you with a list of flies they recommend. Having said that bonefish are opportunistic feeders and most bonefish patterns will work. I haven't fished that location personally but did fish Cayo Peradon and the bones ate pretty well everything we threw at them.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I fished the Bay of Pigs a couple years ago. Same experience as sidelock. The bones weren't too picky and ate a variety of the normal patterns. Didn't see any permit but did catch/jump several juvenile tarpon in the mangrove lagoons. Small streamers and Toad patterns are good for them. Much bigger fish in the garden area, from what I've heard.


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

Just got back home yesterday afternoon. Fishing was overall much slower than anticipated. We were booked on the Tortuga. Apparently there have been some issues/complaints regarding its fitness, so Avalon moved us over to the Aggressor 1. So, instead of being ferried from Jucaro to live aboard the Tortuga, we boarded the Aggressor 1, sailed out to the site of the Tortuga, anchored up right next to it, and then lived on the Aggressor 1 and fished the same “zone” we would have otherwise.

Avalon has the Gardens broken up in to three zones (A, B, and C). There were a combined 22 skiffs fishing each day in the three zones last week. Our guide said this was much more than typical fishing pressure, but suffice it to say that the advertisements of vast areas of fishing without seeing other boats was not the reality we experienced. I counted as many as eight boats in a long line, spaced 300 or so yards apart, anchored on a flat waiting for tarpon to come with the tide change several mornings.

We fished for tarpon almost exclusively. Each day the whole group seemed to see fewer. For me, it went from jumping four and landing two on the first day, to no shots on the last day. Guide said the weather was off, with winds from the south rather than the apparently typical east, and that may have been a contributor as well. Caught lots of incidental fish, e.g., cudas, jacks, snappers, etc., and landed one really nice bone that we went after when a permit shot we were chasing did not materialize. No permit shots, but then did not spend time trying, either.

Tarpon we got were all on the smaller side for migratory fish as compared to what you might expect elsewhere—lots of 40 to 60 pound class fish. Saw a couple bigger ladies on their own that would have gone 80 or better. Brought 11s, but switched over to my 10s after the first day to save on wear and tear on my casting arm.

Ran a floater, intermediate sinking, and fasting sinking line. Had both flats shots to visible fish and dredging, with the latter growing in frequency through the week.

In terms of flies, we ended up using mostly EP baitfish patterns in various sizes and colors. I had the most luck with a brown/orange Back Country and a brown/tan Tarpon Streamer. There is a smaller baitfish there, known as the “Lorito”, that migrates on the full moon in April, May, and June that may have had something to do with the success of smaller baitfish patterns. Did well on a black/red Peanut Butter in lower light.

We flew in to Havana, but out of Camaguey. We were told to book our flights out for Saturday afternoon. Avalon provided a shuttle from Havana, and was supposed to do the same on the exit to Camaguey. There was a large group with us on the Aggressor 1 that was flying out of Santa Clara, and their plans and interests dictated the details of the trip for us as well unfortunately. We were given the choice of leaving Jucaro before 5:00 A.M. for Camaguey or paying $100 for our own cab leaving at 8:00 A.M. We opted for the latter, but still arrived seven hours before our flight. Also, we carried our rods on coming into Cuba. Note that you cannot carry them on coming out through Camaguey. If you booked with Fly Water Travel, as we did, they will tell you otherwise, but that information is not accurate. You will be required to check them.

Hope that helps. Anyone have any more questions, I am happy to help if I can


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Sardinia, thanks for the honest review! I have heard Cuba has been overhyped. Like all places fishing can be on or off due to weather or other conditions.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Sardina said:


> *Fishing was overall much slower than anticipated.* Apparently there have been some issues/complaints regarding its fitness, so Avalon moved us over to the Aggressor 1. So, instead of being ferried from Jucaro to live aboard the Tortuga, we boarded the Aggressor 1, sailed out to the site of the Tortuga, anchored up right next to it, and then lived on the Aggressor 1 and fished the same “zone” we would have otherwise.
> 
> Ran a floater, intermediate sinking, and fasting sinking line. Had both flats shots to visible fish and dredging, with the latter growing in frequency through the week.
> 
> ...


These are a bit of a surprise! I expected the fishery to be talked up but I didn't expect this much!

What were you carrying your rods in?


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Sardina said:


> Just got back home yesterday afternoon. Fishing was overall much slower than anticipated. We were booked on the Tortuga. Apparently there have been some issues/complaints regarding its fitness, so Avalon moved us over to the Aggressor 1. So, instead of being ferried from Jucaro to live aboard the Tortuga, we boarded the Aggressor 1, sailed out to the site of the Tortuga, anchored up right next to it, and then lived on the Aggressor 1 and fished the same “zone” we would have otherwise.
> 
> Avalon has the Gardens broken up in to three zones (A, B, and C). There were a combined 22 skiffs fishing each day in the three zones last week. Our guide said this was much more than typical fishing pressure, but suffice it to say that the advertisements of vast areas of fishing without seeing other boats was not the reality we experienced. I counted as many as eight boats in a long line, spaced 300 or so yards apart, anchored on a flat waiting for tarpon to come with the tide change several mornings.
> 
> ...


That is disappointing to hear... Was your main goal Tarpon or is that what the guides said you would be fishing for? Did you do any wading for bones or permit?


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

Fishpond Dakota that holds both rods and reels. There were so many of them on the Aggressor 1 when we all arrived it took a few minutes to sort out which one was mine, so carrying rods may be alright from other airports? All I can say for sure is we heard it was an issue at Camaguey before we left, I double checked with Fly Water and Dylan said it was never an issue, and it was totally an issue. I argued the cause to no avail at the counter, and then I grabbed one of the locks off my duffel, locked up the rod/reel bag, and handed it over. Picked it up in Miami at customs and then did not recheck it for the rest of the trip. It all made it okay, but obviously I would not have chosen to take that risk.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

It is overhyped and their logistics and organization leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

Tilly_Copano said:


> That is disappointing to hear... Was your main goal Tarpon or is that what the guides said you would be fishing for? Did you do any wading for bones or permit?


Yes. We went to fish for tarpon. We did not do any wade fishing. I saw other folks doing it, though, so I am sure doing that is not a problem if you prefer.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well at lest you caught some Tarpon. Looks like Cuba is like every where else


----------



## Shawnoner (May 24, 2019)

Headed there in July to mostly focus on Permit and large snapper on fly. From what I have understood from friends has been that the larger tarpon fishing is much better in the keys. They say they eat better in Cuba in a more traditional manor but on limited shots...than say Oceanside migratory fish in the keys. However, I think fishing is fishing and having the opportunity to go to Cuba is an experience in itself and I’m looking forward to that most of all.


----------



## Shawnoner (May 24, 2019)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Any input on flies or any other insight?We are going in July to the garden of the Queens.



What week are you headed down there? I Will be there July 13-20...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Shawnoner said:


> What week are you headed down there? I Will be there July 13-20...


Thats the week after I am slated to go...


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I'll be there July 6 though the 13.


----------



## Shawnoner (May 24, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> Thats the week after I am slated to go...


Sweet—Looking forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

Feds just announced the end of People to People travel to Cuba for Americans effective tomorrow. If you’ve already paid you can apparently still go, but otherwise looks like no more fishing there, at least not through the exemption most people travel there under, for the foreseeable future.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sardina said:


> Feds just announced the end of People to People travel to Cuba for Americans effective tomorrow. If you’ve already paid you can apparently still go, but otherwise looks like no more fishing there, at least not through the exemption most people travel there under, for the foreseeable future.


about time!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

^^ glad you're so psyched that people can't go fish there anymore. wtf.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ glad you think recreational fishing is more important then human rights violations and oppressive regimes. Wtf.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Have not been, my Sis-in-law went last year and said it was OK.. she did the tourist thing with a group she travels with to different places around the world, couple trips a year different place each time.

I was in GitMo (sp) back in early '70 while in the Navy.. beautiful waters around there, had a chance to dive in the area near GitMo within the confines of the US comtrolled territory.. popped a few snapper and lobster. The part I saw was rather nice scenery, except the dualing watch towers at the fence line, or the mined fields... US guards a couple hundred yard's from Cuban Guards watching each other through bino's signaling each other with hand gestures day and nite.

I'd love to go there on a flats fishing trip... bonefish.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I was hoping to get over there to fish one day. Trump sucks.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Keith we agree on this ... I was scheduled to go ... and am good with not going ...

^^ glad you think recreational fishing is more important then human rights violations and oppressive regimes. Wtf.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> ^^ glad you think recreational fishing is more important then human rights violations and oppressive regimes. Wtf.


Lolz if you think the same approach as last 40yrs is working beautifully. Yes, let’s keep doing the same thing that’s not working. Brilliant!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

jsnipes said:


> Lolz if you think the same approach as last 40yrs is working beautifully. Yes, let’s keep doing the same thing that’s not working. Brilliant!


You should look more into their current economics. With Venezuela's collapse they lost more then half the foreign aid they have received for decades. They are now rationing milk, eggs, bread, and many other conventional items. With tourism, their other major resource, cut back they are rapidly running out of funds.
Very much Not the same situation as before. Brilliant!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Keep drinking that kool aid firecat


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

jsnipes said:


> Keep drinking that kool aid firecat


It's not Kool-Aid sport. It's called education, not speculation.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

If we care so much about human rights violations we are going to need to cease trade with a whole lot more nations than just Cuba.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

As we should!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I thought we were the free-est country in the world? 
F that, I'm going.


----------



## Shawnoner (May 24, 2019)

I’m pretty sure everything will be fine in terms of traveling there to fish—will just have to go under a different visa which I’m sure Avalon has already done. 

I get both sides of the argument, but I’m still going next month! 

There are a lot of countries that people fish in that are not doing things that are politically correct or practice perfect human rights. Politics generally have nothing to do with the people who are dependent on the fly fishing industry in that said country.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Giving a few bucks to local restaurants, bars, and captains isn't putting cash in any dictators hands anyway. Besides, tons of other nations still do biz with Cuba. Isn't Cuba a big tropical vacation destination for Canadians?


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

LAND OF THE FREE ?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

A large portion of the money you guys spend on your trips to communist Cuba, Goes right to the Communist Party and Castro’s military. They are sworn enemies of Capitalism, freedom and everything we stand for as Americans. Seems pretty selfish and vain that you would choose to spend your money that way when you could fish in any number of non-communist countries. Shame on all of you.


----------

